# any reports?



## wettahoook (Jan 22, 2014)

anyone been fishing lately anywhere on the nc coast?


----------



## Loner (Sep 9, 2009)

wettahoook said:


> anyone been fishing lately anywhere on the nc coast?


...NO and with the forcast of a hard cold SPRING....ITS GONNA BE TOUGH A WHILE!!!...Had a friend that reported 55 degree water at 26 miles...he was hunting black chubs......and he DID'T GET ANY!!!


----------



## keeter (May 10, 2013)

Im headed to Carolina Beach this weekend. Supposed to be 65. water temps too cold to even try from the surf?


----------



## Carolinadyrty (Feb 25, 2014)

I was taking to a captain said oak island waters are still at 45 degrees. This past weekend. I think air temps will be goodmthismweekend but water temps are still low for descent fishing although the red bit has been solid all winter it's more in shore


----------



## lookinglasself (May 30, 2010)

Went down to KB this past weekend to try out my new fishing hat and surf cart lol. Spent about an hour and a half.. no bites whatsoever. Lots of people out, but the water's just too cold still. They were catching some smalls on KB pier, but it's still too early to be decent I think. Gonna try again in a few weeks.


----------



## speckhunter80 (Oct 3, 2011)

Folks in the know are killing the red drum. They are schooled up in the hundreds.


----------



## dlpetrey (Oct 30, 2013)

speckhunter80 said:


> Folks in the know are killing the red drum. They are schooled up in the hundreds.


Offshore I presume?


----------



## wettahoook (Jan 22, 2014)

Yeah thats what i suspected, i guess we shouldnt see signs of life until the water hits about 59 degrees


----------



## Loner (Sep 9, 2009)

speckhunter80 said:


> Folks in the know are killing the red drum. They are schooled up in the hundreds.


...yea no doubt...a lot of us burned out on the puppies 3-4 yrs ago...getting to where THATS ALL U CAN CATCH ANYMORE JUST ABOUT YEAR ROUND....


----------



## speckhunter80 (Oct 3, 2011)

Surf, marshes, creeks


----------



## speckhunter80 (Oct 3, 2011)

And the stripers are chewing on the Neuse and Roanoke. Shad were thick on Pitchkettle late last week


----------



## rabbitdog2 (Aug 20, 2011)

Waisting time until the water stabilizes at 63deg+ looks likes that will be mid April?


----------



## dlpetrey (Oct 30, 2013)

Loner said:


> ...yea no doubt...a lot of us burned out on the puppies 3-4 yrs ago...getting to where THATS ALL U CAN CATCH ANYMORE JUST ABOUT YEAR ROUND....


What would you prefer to catch? Trout?

I'll take all the puppies I can get! Legally of course.


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

Drum on Hatteras Island up to citation size being caught with a trout here and there. Can't keep the trout. I knew the citations would be caught on Hatteras before Ocracoke this year!


----------



## ReelKingin (Aug 3, 2009)

pups/reds schooled up for sure, know your spots and you will land some....but the water is pretty cool still and I don't think the year will be starting off early like it did last year for sure, unless there's a major warm up on the horizon


----------



## KB Spot Chaser (Nov 19, 2009)

bronzbck1 said:


> Drum on Hatteras Island up to citation size being caught with a trout here and there. Can't keep the trout. I knew the citations would be caught on Hatteras before Ocracoke this year!


What one by Kev is all I've heard of


----------



## KB Spot Chaser (Nov 19, 2009)

ReelKingin said:


> pups/reds schooled up for sure, know your spots and you will land some....but the water is pretty cool still and I don't think the year will be starting off early like it did last year for sure, unless there's a major warm up on the horizon[/QUOTE yeah


----------



## KB Spot Chaser (Nov 19, 2009)

ReelKingin said:


> pups/reds schooled up for sure, know your spots and you will land some....but the water is pretty cool still and I don't think the year will be starting off early like it did last year for sure, unless there's a major warm up on the horizon


Oh yeah had between 50-55 last weekend February 22/23 with Justin Stewart, saw 9 other guys in the area that fished and had 3 b/t all of them. 10% rule.


----------



## KB Spot Chaser (Nov 19, 2009)

speckhunter80 said:


> And the stripers are chewing on the Neuse and Roanoke. Shad were thick on Pitchkettle late last week


Yep burned the whites up this weekend March1/2


----------



## KB Spot Chaser (Nov 19, 2009)

ReelKingin said:


> pups/reds schooled up for sure, know your spots and you will land some....but the water is pretty cool still and I don't think the year will be starting off early like it did last year for sure, unless there's a major warm up on the horizon


Get up Timmy good things are gonna happen real soon.


----------



## Loner (Sep 9, 2009)

dlpetrey said:


> What would you prefer to catch? Trout?
> 
> I'll take all the puppies I can get! Legally of course.


...no offense but I perfer TOPWATER BLUES over those mindless puppies.....


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

rabbitdog2 said:


> Waisting time until the water stabilizes at 63deg+ looks likes that will be mid April?


My "calculations" are predicting the end of April to the 1st week of May . . . I hope I'm wrong !


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

You guys are going to talk and miss it


----------



## speckhunter80 (Oct 3, 2011)

Friend of mine went to the creek a mile down the road and caught 24 slot reds and 5 under slot today


----------



## dlpetrey (Oct 30, 2013)

Loner said:


> ...no offense but I perfer TOPWATER BLUES over those mindless puppies.....


Well to each his own I guess. I just like red over blue I guess.


----------



## dlpetrey (Oct 30, 2013)

ez2cdave said:


> My "calculations" are predicting the end of April to the 1st week of May . . . I hope I'm wrong !


Kind of what I'm thinking too Dave. Hopefully they'll still be eating when I'm down there the second week of May!


----------



## dlpetrey (Oct 30, 2013)

dlpetrey said:


> Kind of what I'm thinking too Dave. Hopefully they'll still be eating when I'm down there the second week of May!


I'd like to break in that 1508 on a citation!


----------

